# Anyone know this plant?



## angelfishguy (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi,

In Justin Grimms tank can anyone id the creeping vine like plant?

Here is a poor screenshot of the plant

https://gyazo.com/b57c1ea6dffdc98b85e29ff29ab0c015


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Some Codonanthe and other gesneriads, Dischidia, Sphyrospermum, and even Senecio grow like that.


----------



## Lokirathehunter (Oct 16, 2015)

peperomia rotundifolia


----------



## angelfishguy (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks guys, nice little plant


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I think the one your talking about is Peperomia prostrata or emarginella


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Aha. Now I see the leaves are much smaller than I thought when I first saw the pic.
Now I think _P. prostrata_, too. (Which was labeled P. rotundifolia the first time I got it)


----------

